# BB's Energy F/O



## SoSoapy (Jul 16, 2012)

I am going to be soaping brambleberry's energy tomorrow and I can't find their suggested usage. 

Does 1 oz per lb oils sound okay for this fragrance? 

thanks for reading


----------



## Genny (Jul 16, 2012)

I think that fo should be in BB's fragrance calculator
http://www.brambleberry.com/Pages/Fragr ... lator.aspx


----------



## Loolee (Jul 17, 2012)

I never knew they had a fragrance calculator!  So good to know!!


----------



## Loolee (Jul 17, 2012)

and sosoapy, I have this same fragrance.  Let me know how you like it in your soaps!


----------



## pgnlady (Jul 17, 2012)

I've soaped this twice now at .8ppo and it has been plenty strong.  Great scent to work with, no A or D and it sticks for a long time.  Everyone seems to love this scent, it's my mom's favorite too.


----------



## SoapySmurf (Jul 17, 2012)

I haven't used it in soap yet.  Only thing I have put in in so far is a solid bubble bath and everyone has loved it.  Nice and strong scent even though I only used 2ml's to about 3 cups of dry mix.

I personally love this scent cause it reminds me of ripping open a fresh bag of Gummy Bears.

I have to remember to put this on my next order cause all I have of it was one of the little sample bottles.


----------



## Moonblossom (Jul 18, 2012)

I use this frequently in solid bubble bars, soap and bath fizzies. Alittle goes along way I'd agree 0.7 or 0.8 ppo, and it stays fragrant. No problems soaping with it but I soap cool anyway.


----------



## llineb (Aug 19, 2012)

Moonblossom said:
			
		

> I use this frequently in solid bubble bars, soap and bath fizzies. Alittle goes along way I'd agree 0.7 or 0.8 ppo, and it stays fragrant. No problems soaping with it but I soap cool anyway.




Yep...it soaps well with just 0.8 ppo!  The scent last a long time too...I have some soap i made before last Christmas and it still smells!


----------

